# San francisco ride photos july 21, 20012



## kingsilver (Jul 22, 2012)

*San francisco ride photos july 21, 2012*

SOME FOTOS: 


 

 

 







bucket.com/albums/ae312/kingsilver/DSCN3279.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 22, 2012)

*More san francisco july 21, 2012 fotos*


----------



## Boris (Jul 22, 2012)

More, More!!! Me want MILLIONS of pictures. Looks like a beautiful day for a ride. GREAT turnout!


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 22, 2012)

*A few more of san francisco 2012*


----------



## Schweirdo (Jul 22, 2012)

This was a great ride. Beautiful weather. I even got a lil sunburn. In the city? Go figure. Many hills to climb. Better condition myself for the next one. Hahaha. Only bad thing was the wait for the ferry in Sausalito. I ended up pulling back up that steep hill with Bill. I would not recommend that to anyone. Had a blast and cant wait for next one. 
ATTENTION: CABE members should try to schedule this ride for next year. The most relaxing ride I have had thus far. Besides, who can say they rode across the Golden Gate Bridge on a classic bicycle.

Nice pics kingsilver!


----------



## Dave K (Jul 22, 2012)

Ride was so nice I brought my wife back today to do it all over again.   We went the long way (like I and a few others did Saturday) and rode the bike trails 20 miles or so back to the Larkspur ferry terminal.

Thanks to Chris for putting on a great ride and thanks to the Cyclone Coasters for making the long trip from So Cal.  I am already planning to be there again next year.


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is a couple from the ride...these I title "When Huffys attack"


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 22, 2012)

It was a great day for a ride, and I'm sad I missed it!  With all the ballooners I almost think I would have been cheating riding the 1938 Gazelle.  The Velocipede would have been a challenge, but I like that idea.  Glad that a splendid time was had by all!


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 22, 2012)

And a few more...and hit the link to my Flick site for the rest...thanks to Chris for putting the ride together...great to meet so many Cabers and see the city in the best way and weather possible...http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157630707029120/


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 22, 2012)

And just a few more...


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 22, 2012)

great pics and a great ride.ferry ride back or pedal back,either way was a gas.been around this area all my life and it was the nicest day on the bay i can remember.it was fantastic meeting some of the cyclonecoasters and others from all over northern and central cali.
have to thank chris and the rolling relics for sponsoring another fantastic ride.see you in august.


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 23, 2012)

Just rolled in the door from a great weekend adventure!

Thanks to the Rolling Relics for hosting an outstanding ride!

Great to meet some of the NorCal CABE'RS.

Weather was unbelievably great for this time of year.
Guess the sun followed us from SoCal!

Thanks again Dave and King silver for the great pics!

John


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> More, More!!! Me want MILLIONS of pictures. Looks like a beautiful day for a ride. GREAT turnout!




over 120 photos in the folder, but too tired to post them tonight. so, because I know it's the best way to drive you nuts Dave, I'll just post this sample tonight and you'll have to wait for the rest until tomorrow!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2012)

While getting ready for this ride, the famous quote by Mark Twain about the coldest winter he ever spent, was a Summer in San Francisco, kept going through my head.
Well, now having done the ride, I realize that what he should have said, was the coolest Summer I ever spent, was riding with the Rolling Relics and the Cyclone Coasters in San Francisco.


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 23, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> over 120 photos in the folder, but too tired to post them tonight. so, because I know it's the best way to drive you nuts Dave, I'll just post this sample tonight and you'll have to wait for the rest until tomorrow!




Now *THAT'S* a great photo!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, but that's the rule of halves and not the rule of thirds...
Kidding, it looks like a great ride I would have dusted off one of my bicycles for.
Chris


----------



## slick (Jul 23, 2012)

I want to thank EVERYONE for coming out on my ride! It was really great to see a bunch of new faces that have never ridden with us before as well as all of my good friends from all over the state. The Cyclone Coaster group from Long Beach, Ca. showed up in FORCE! Two guys from the Kruzermob from Fremont, Ca., a bunch of people from Santa Rosa, and lots of other people made the trek to San Francisco. I believe i was close to 60 bikes i think? I couldn't get an exact count. I was extremely pleased with the weather for the day. As you can see in one of Daves photos i did get a bit sunburned a little. Ok i look like a lobster!  After the ride The Cyclone Coaster group and i hung out around Pier 39 for a great after party with bread bowls of fresh Clam Chowder and did some people watching. It was a really great day all in all. The Ferry boat was a problem and i don't plan on doing that again for next year since there was so many tourists in front of us in line. I want to apologize to everyone for the wait. When i did the test ride it wasn't that bad. My fault forgetting my test ride was on a weekday.

So my next question is this. I need some opinions on if I should keep the same route, except going into Sausalito and no Ferry trip, or if I should change location and have us ride through Golden Gate park? There are some hills in ther i have been told so either way we will have some hill climbing. I just feel the Embarcadero has the most sights to see but i don't want everyone getting burnt out doing the same ride once a year. 

Thanks to Kingsilver, Scott and Dave for posting photos. I will get some photos up later this evening. Thanks again to everyone and all the really nice comments guys. It truly does mean a lot to me.


----------



## slick (Jul 23, 2012)

Alright, here's some of my pictures. The t-shirt was a gag deal my good friend Tony did just for the ride since it was in Frsico and all. These are some of my favorites. I also combined photos that I took,Dave (old hotrod) took, as well as Tucker from the Kruzermob. There is close to 300 pictures in the album so everyone can check them out on my photobucket and enjoy!! http://s927.photobucket.com/albums/...rancisco ride July 21st 2012/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ16


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Yes, but that's the rule of halves and not the rule of thirds...
> Kidding, it looks like a great ride I would have dusted off one of my bicycles for.
> Chris




I wouldn't be so sure about that!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 23, 2012)

*Thanks Rolling Relics for the great day & ride over the Golden Gate Bridge*

Great Pictures from everyone -- Thanks again goes out to our friends Rolling Relics for the insane day in "the City" -- Great turnout & fun with a meet & greet @ Pier 39 with fellow Caber's who I can now put a face to the name -- The weather was better than we thought it would be with Sunny Clear skies all day & temps in the mid 70's - how much better does it get !!! I joked with Slick & the gang that we were running a little late since we had to make sure we didn't loose the sunshine from SoCal that followed us all the way up the coast on the 101 Freeway - Thanks again to the Rolling Relics for the great event that started at Pier 39 rolled across the Golden Gate Bridge down to Salsalido & across the ferry back to where we started for some drinks & food over @ Jacks Bar which was the perfect end to the perfect day - Thanks to Slick & Carla for doing the late night ride with the CYCLONE COASTER crew where we ended up staying & riding around until 11:30 that night -- GOOD TIMES & GREAT MEMORIES from all the CYCLONE COASTER riders & caber's that made it - 37 Fleetwood - Cyclingday - Schwinja - Abe Lugo & Melissa - old hotrod - & myself cyclonecoaster.com -- We will definitely be up for another ride sometime soon where we can all Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, here are my photos of the ride.
first thing, though it's already been said, I would like to thank Slick and the Rolling Relics for hosting such a great ride, and Frank and the rest of the Cyclone Coasters for coordinating the ride up and back, and for putting up with me for days on end. 
and finally Karla, the tests have come back, Huff Jr. is yours, my lawyer will be contacting you about child support.

this is the first photo, it's called "John finds a fender Bomb"






next, John directs the photo shoot:
"Hey Scott get a shot of the bikes"






"wait get them set up first"






John coaching the setup.






faithful workers following orders.










"Ok, now move the van out of the way!"






"there's still a cone in the way!"






"Marty, move the cone..."






and the final shot. (not really as great as all the work to get it would imply, and you can still see the cone)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Pier 39!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

from the bottom of the first hill.















Sexy and they know it!






Melissa and Jim, getting the shot...









John, I'm guessing he's describing the size of the pancakes at breakfast...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Halfway up the hill (it was a great place to get some nice shots!)









What a backdrop! had to get several bikes in this area for a shot!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I took this great shot of Dave K's Autocycle, but thought it could be a little bit better...






and then I knew what would make it better... a Huffman!





Just kidding!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

a little stop before the climb to the bridge.

setting up a cool shot.






a neat old building..I have an idea for these few shots!









Marty's beautiful '59, and my junker.















Marty sending a photo to his wife.






the bridge with no bikes.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

finally! riding on the bridge!!!






a little trivia, the bridge was finished in 1937, the year my bike was made.









Back to the bridge! it was a bit hectic, so the opportunity for good photos were a bit limited.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Back on solid ground. Marty wanted a shot of the kites.






Then Marty wanted to check out my new camera. (these are his shots)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

all of a sudden, I can't remember the name of this... museum? (imagine if my junker were all painted up and pretty!)


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 23, 2012)

all of a sudden, I can't remember the name of this... museum????? 

Palace of Fine Arts.....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

getting bored with these? me too... we're almost done.



















Help my Huffy's trying to kill me!!!  just kidding, but Dave did get some funny shots of me trying to get artsy on this shot.






so... who is this you ask? I don't know she looked cute and was climbing the wall so I took a photo. I believe she was with the wedding party under the dome.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 23, 2012)

great shots of the day.sure had a good time meeting and hanging out with everybody.

hope you all can make it back for tour de fat in september.i goofed on the date,it's actually the 22nd on a saturday.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

after a long day riding, Mexican food and Margaritas! some of us went a bit too far on the Margaritas (Melissa) we won't name names (Melissa) just cant take some people nice places! (Melissa)
Just kidding, she only had 8 or so...












see she even drank all of mine! oh, wait, we weren't naming names...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Did you notice there were no photos of the Ferry ride? that's because someone in the Coaster group wisely said "we're here to ride, not wait 4 hours for a ferry!" and we rode back across the bridge and back near the place we began.
after we, the Coaster group, ate Dinner we met with the Rolling Relics group who had finally got across on the ferry, and hung out at a place named Jacks just downstairs from the Mexican food place where we ate dinner.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

a few more shots at Jacks...

someone said take some pictures of the Ranger, so I did!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

more at Jacks.

then after we looked at those, the same person said "you cut off the headbadge on the Supreme" so I retook that!






then he said "take some pictures of my bike..." so I did...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

then Chris decided to give his best face to the night, even if it was a very sunburnt face! we were all pretty sunburned at the end!






My girlfriend Karla... Sorry Slick, we're running off to raise Huff Jr. without you!






some more random shots from Jacks.












Breaking the news to Chris...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

the last photo of the night, more photos of the ride after the ride tomorrow!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 24, 2012)

*Scott ( 37fleetwood )*

Hey Scott lucky for you someone told you to take some pictures -- I was thinking if they didn't do that you wouldn't have any shots from the ride  -- All joking aside - great pictures - great time with good friends - Tour de Fat is coming up - start planning -- Ride Vintage -- Frank


----------



## slick (Jul 24, 2012)

The only problem is deciding what bike to ride??? HMMM??? Heard there are a few hills in Golden Gate park. Go figure. It is San Francisco. HAHA! See you guys there for sure!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry this is taking so long to get sorted out. just downloaded my small camera and only one photo of the night ride after riding all day.

I took this one for Marty because he was struck by the synchronicity of the Red Schwinn behind the soothing sounds of the Pan Flute.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2012)

The trip home!  (or so I thought)

it started off a beautiful day, the bikes were still in the back of the truck, though my poor unpainted Huffy was coming down with a brownish rash from the damp Bay air. clearly she likes it better in the hot dry of the Antelope Valley where I live.






after the all you can eat breakfast at the Holiday Inn, we drove until we got to the Harris Ranch restaurant, which is famous for it's beef. There we stopped for lunch. while there we decided to visit a place in Fresno I had never heard of before called Simonian Farms. so we waddled back out to the truck and van and headed down the road.






This place, bizarrely, is just a small farmers market type place with some old farm equipment and signs outside, but inside hanging above the produce and dried fruits and nuts were a few bikes and other fun stuff.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2012)

Symonian Farms continued:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2012)

And again...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2012)

So at what point did you guys (and gals) go riding...looks like a party out of bounds to me? 
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2012)

and the last few!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> So at what point did you guys (and gals) go riding...looks like a party out of bounds to me?
> Chris




we were all beat out by the end of it but what a weekend!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2012)

after this, I stopped taking photos, but from there we travelled south to Bakersfield where we gorged on Famous Daves BBQ. as soon as I stood up I was afraid Huff Jr. had gained 10 pounds in one day, and I wouldn't fit back into the truck again! we finally made it home. I got home just before midnight, the others, probably around there too.
well that's it. if you're ever out here, between the Rolling Relics and the Cyclone Coaster groups, we'll find you a ride to go on!
hope you enjoyed the photos...


----------



## Boris (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW Scott! BIG FINISH!!!! Thanks for taking and sharing all those FANTASTIC PHOTOS!!!! A+++++++++++


----------



## slick (Jul 24, 2012)

Scott, Huff jr. is going to be one healthy baby when you pop him out! HAHA!! Yes Simonian Farms has some awesome bikes. That Bluebird is seriously the nicest one in original paint i have ever seen in person. You know what we need on the west coast is a bike show/ride/swap meet that could be huge like Ann Arbor that way all of you east coast and midwest guys can come out and see how we do it over here in California. It would be nice to put Cabe names with faces also. Hmmmm......the brainstorming begins.......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2012)

Anybody that saw that bluebird live notice if the red accents were redone?  It looks it.
I would like to know as that's the best I have seen as well, but...
Chris


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2012)

Great pics!!


----------



## M.Martian (Jul 24, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> so... who is this you ask? I don't know she looked cute and was climbing the wall so I took a photo. I believe she was with the wedding party under the dome.




So we crashed another wedding this year?  Unfortunately I didn't get to see the palace because I broke my brake strap and was repairing it at the time.  Sorry to those of you Coasters who missed the palace whole helping me.


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 24, 2012)

That was the reason we skipped the ferry ride, we wanted to see a little more of the city. Got to go back to The Palace for these pics and the others...hope we didn't come across as being anti social, just tourists being tourists...and you owe me a brake strap...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2012)

and I owe you a tube! 
thanks for the nice comments everyone!
the pin stripes on the Bluebird did look redone. most of the bikes looked like they had been enhanced in one way or another.
us Cyclone Coasters are like the Marines, no one left behind! and we got to go back and see the Palace like Dave said, so no harm done.


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 25, 2012)

Super Nice!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 25, 2012)

*Here are some of my favorite pics I took thus far*

Well here's a couple shots that I took with the iphone - some were on the way up at a Mission in SLO & some were at the start of our ride with the Relics in this set -- & as old hotrod said CYCLONE COASTER was being the typical tourist so we went back to take some great shots & in my case we were helping out a fellow rider & Rolling Relic with his rat rod build that had hub & brake strap issues to where I missed the circle of bicycles picture & wanted to get some of the ride I missed in & met back up with the gang after the ferry ride for drinks food & more of the city at night for a Sourdough bread bowl at 10pm with Slick & Carla & the Coaster gang -- good times -- enjoy -- more to come


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 26, 2012)

*What Muezeeum???*

Can't see it with all the Dang Huffy bike in the way.....


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 26, 2012)

*Next Year fo shore!!!*

I'm glad you guys had a great time!!!
Welcome back!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 26, 2012)

*We will go back this September for Tour de Fat @ Candlestick Park*



Aeropsycho said:


> I'm glad you guys had a great time!!!
> Welcome back!




Next year is closer than that 

*Bring it on -- How about joining the gang for Tour de Fat up there in Candlestick Park THIS September *

just sayin -- you have a second chance offer here -- lol

I call this pic of Slicks Airflo - " the Queen Bee " since it is my personal favorite & it is in the center of all the commotion


----------



## slick (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's the info on Tour De Fat. September 22nd. It's actually in Golden Gate Park. Here's the links. I'll be there!!! Before and afterparty!! Let's RIDE!!! 
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...l=37.766712,-122.478075&spn=0.058351,0.076818

http://www.newbelgium.com/events/tour-de-fat/tour-dates/san-francisco.aspx


----------



## slick (Jul 26, 2012)

Also, next year on my Frisco ride I will have the ride begin a bit closer to At&t park. Then we can have our lunch stop on Fisherman's wharf, then over the bridge again, but this time no Sausalito or Ferry. I promise!! And Jack's Bar as an afterparty, then the Penny arcade which is a block or so away. Sound good guys? It's on!! I'm thinking July again also for the month since the weather was awesome!


----------



## Schweirdo (Jul 28, 2012)

*No Sausalito!!!*

I had to pull the hill out of Sausalito because I had to go to work. Not recommended for the weak of heart! HAHA! there were even people walking multi-speed bikes up that hill. What are you suggesting Slick? Just a turnaround and ride back? It seems like the ride was rushed a little because we were trying to make the ferry. or maybe start at Golden gate park, turnaround after the bridge and head to the wharf and back. Just suggestions....I had a blast!!


----------



## slick (Jul 28, 2012)

No sausalito for sure. It was sort of rushed for numerous factors. Lots of people late, lots of people not following my lead and wandering off or leading the ride themselves so i had to try and track them down or wonder they were? Also i didn't want people saying the ride lasted too long so i did want to keep us moving. 

If we started at Golden gate park, i'm not sure what type of hills we would encounter from there to the embarcadero, or coming back to Golden Gate park?? I'll look into it. 

Thanks for coming out man, and i'm sorry you had to ride back up that hill out of sausalito. I wasn't expecting there to be that HUGE of a line for the ferry boat. What a nightmare. It's always hard throwing a ride, especially in a tourist town, on a weekend, and trying to keep track of 50+ people on bikes in the crowd of rental bikes as well.


----------



## Schweirdo (Jul 30, 2012)

Overall was great! Not complaining at all! Something to consider on next ride...age and condition of the riders. LOL!! I think that first hill killed about 25% of the riders. After that, there were stragglers all day. We need to have another rider,that knows the route, stay at the rear with the stragglers. You are right, tough to stay on schedule with so many bikes. People should also understand that this ride is an all day thing.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Aug 2, 2012)

*Ride*

Hi all I am so glad I met some of you after the ride,it looked like a great time here are some of my pictures




IMG_7045 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




IMG_7059 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




IMG_7060 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## kingsilver (Aug 6, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, here are my photos of the ride.
> First thing, though it's already been said, i would like to thank slick and the rolling relics for hosting such a great ride, and frank and the rest of the cyclone coasters for coordinating the ride up and back, and for putting up with me for days on end.
> And finally karla, the tests have come back, huff jr. Is yours, my lawyer will be contacting you about child support.
> 
> ...




hey guys dont hit that green volvo 140(top photo)...its mine.  Had to remove the passenger seat to get the flo-cycle in without taking off the front wheel. Had a great time on the ride. Thanks.


----------



## slick (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for coming out Mr. King Silver. You had the most beautiful bike on the ride. If i had an award it would have went to you. Many guys were drooling all day over it. When i walked up on it i was honestly shocked and kept asking..."who's is that?" and nobody knew. Glad to meet you and maybe we will see you on the Tour De Fat ride on September 22nd? The Cyclone Coaster boys are coming back up again also and i will be there for sure.


----------

